# Good Sam/camping World Membership



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI~
Got my renewal notice in the mail, today, about my Good Sam membership. I like the benefits of being able to get 10% off camping spots, insurance quotes, iSAM internet coupons, etc. HOWEVER, as many of you have experienced, I HATED the mailbox filling up with junkmail. So, I made a phone call to their toll-free # and asked if I could renew my membership without getting all the junkmail. Well, guess what?? SOME of the junkmail, I was informed, by their rep, comes from CAMPING WORLD, so she said I would need to call Camping World, as well, to make sure I didn't get junk mail from their end as well.
Thought I would pass this on, as I really enjoy my benefits and the Good Sam magazine. Hope this helps others!!







I just renewed my membership over the phone with my credit card, BTW......no worries, no hassle!!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's too weird!

I just called Camping World to renew our membership









They were offering $5.00 off their regular renewal price, so it was only $16.11 with tax instead of the usual $21.50

While I was on the phone with them, I asked why it is whenever they have an advertisement offering a free $10.00 gift card or a free screwdriver flashlight for filling out an auto/TT insurance form for a quote, that I never receive their free gift. I told them that this has happened to me twice now and it frankly ticks me off to take the time and go through the pain of the application process even though I have no intentions of switching over.

I also signed up to be a product tester and have never heard anything about that either. Here's a misconception about this...I'm told that you get to test the product, and then are given the opportunity to either purchase the item or return it. It totally makes it sound like you get to keep whatever it was that they sent you.

Just a couple of peeves I had to let out


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> That's too weird!
> 
> I just called Camping World to renew our membership
> 
> ...


Well, you think YOU'RE peeved, my renewal was $19!!!!! (instead of the "usual $25"!) Companies and their "deals"..........when will I ever learn???















Oh, well, I'll more than make it up on spring break, in (my favorite place in the world that only has two campgrounds that you'd have to torture me to find out where!)















Darlene


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep you can opt out of the Good Sam "Fill the Dumpster Campaign" at anytime. I just chose not to stay with them and support their services. But I did miss stuffing all the carpola in the various envelopes and mailing it back to them.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I got an offer from Camping World pres membership in the mail fro $12, junked in the trash.

As far as Good Sams I went here and I think the junk mail has just about stoped. Scroll down and click on "Cease Solicitation "
Clicky


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I pay 14.00 a year for Camping World Presidents Club since i opted for auto renewal...

I'm also pretty good looking so that may have helped allot too....


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> I pay 14.00 a year for Camping World Presidents Club since i opted for auto renewal...
> 
> I'm also pretty good looking so that may have helped allot too....


Yeah right! They just know you'll sue them if you don't get the best price.LOL


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I got so fed up with the junk mail avalanche after signing up for a CW membership I sent them an email asking to be taken off their list. I still get a mailer for RV insurance from them almost weekly.







Enough already!

I did get a reply back from them that basically said "we'll do our best, but you signed up for membership . . .", laying the blame for junk mail at my feet.

By the way, if you let your membership expire, and ignore the first six "please come back" letters, you will eventually get an offer to renew for $12.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> I pay 14.00 a year for Camping World Presidents Club since i opted for auto renewal...
> 
> I'm also pretty good looking so that may have helped allot too....


Looks are not everything. Memory is something else you need while shopping. Remembering your phone number while at camping world can be a chore. Just remember to bring your kids and they can help you out.


----------

